# whatever



## Estegosaurio

Hello people!

My Brazilian friend and I are joking, and I want to say "Whatever!" This is more or less the context:

Me: "Wow my face looks like trash!"
Him: "You're not ugly!:
Me: "*Whatever*!"

What would be the Brazilian equivalent of this expression?

Thanks beforehand!


----------



## mglenadel

I'd say "Hum. Até parece!" (Say it like "téparece")


----------



## mglenadel

Oh, I forgot to add: don't use negative ("you're not ugly"), because it would mean you find the person at least a bit ugly. Go with the affirmative: "But you're pretty!" ("Ah, mas você é bonito(a)/lindo(a)").


----------



## makoto e toshio no rio

"Tanto faz!" *revire os olhos*, se polidez neutra for implicada.
"Num importa!" *tsk*, se ligeira falta de educação for implicada.
"Que se dane!", se rudeza for o que quer comunicar. Pra fazer um whatever bem grosseiro mesmo, bata os dedos de uma mão no dorso dos da outra, em frente à sua face quando disser o "que se dane!".


----------



## Estegosaurio

mglenadel said:


> Oh, I forgot to add: don't use negative ("you're not ugly"), because it would mean you find the person at least a bit ugly. Go with the affirmative: "But you're pretty!" ("Ah, mas você é bonito(a)/lindo(a)").



Hm. I don't understand why this would be the case.


----------



## mglenadel

It's one of those cultural things. The negation of something does not mean exactly the same as the affirmation of its contrary. In English saying "you're not ugly" means just that, while saying "you're pretty" can be construed as coming on to someone. In Portuguese, the effect is the opposite. Saying "Você é bonita" means exactly that, while "você não é feia" means that you are not pretty [enough to be called 'pretty']. Get it?


----------



## Jabir

Eu desconcordo com você, mg. Tenho por mim que "você não é feia" pode assumir ambos os significados, tanto o que você quis inferir quanto o que é da parte do nosso amigo gringo, dependendo aí exclusivamente do tom e do contexto no qual se afirma tal coisa.


----------



## Estegosaurio

Jabir said:


> Eu desconcordo com você, mg. Tenho por mim que "você não é feia" pode assumir ambos os significados, tanto o que você quis inferir quanto o que é da parte do nosso amigo gringo, dependendo aí exclusivamente do tom e do contexto no qual se afirma tal coisa.



Desculpa, não entendo o que você disse...

Você me está chamando "gringo"? Como você sabe que eu sou branco?


----------



## Jabir

@Estegosaurio
Don't be mad at the "gringo" word. In Brazil, we use it with everyone who is not Brazilian, wheter they are white, black, evil or good.

Anyway, what I said in my last post was directed to mglenadel, not to you.


----------



## Estegosaurio

Jabir said:


> @Estegosaurio
> Don't be mad at the "gringo" word. In Brazil, we use it with everyone who is not Brazilian, wheter they are white, black, evil or good.
> 
> Anyway, what I said in my last post was directed to mglenadel, not to you.



Ok I won't be mad. I know your message was directed to another person; I was asking what you said because I would like to improve my understanding of colloquial Portuguese, and I tried to understand what you said on my own, and put it into the google translator and I couldn't make sense of it.


----------



## Jabir

OK, I will [try to] translate it to you.

Eu desconcordo com você, mg. Tenho por mim que "você não é feia" pode assumir ambos os significados, tanto o que você quis inferir quanto o que é da parte do nosso amigo gringo, dependendo aí exclusivamente do tom e do contexto no qual se afirma tal coisa.

I disagree ('desconcordo' does not exist, I invented this word for comical effect) with you, mg. I think that "você não é feia" can assume both meanings, the one you wanted to give it as well as the one coming from our gringo friend, depending exclusively on the tone and the context where such thing is stated.


----------



## Estegosaurio

Jabir said:


> OK, I will [try to] translate it to you.
> 
> Eu desconcordo com você, mg. Tenho por mim que "você não é feia" pode assumir ambos os significados, tanto o que você quis inferir quanto o que é da parte do nosso amigo gringo, dependendo aí exclusivamente do tom e do contexto no qual se afirma tal coisa.
> 
> I disagree ('desconcordo' does not exist, I invented this word for comical effect) with you, mg. I think that "você não é feia" can assume both meanings, the one you wanted to give it as well as the one coming from our gringo friend, depending exclusively on the tone and the context where such thing is stated.



Beleza! Agora <it makes sense?>! Obrigado


----------



## Jabir

<faz sentido>


----------



## makoto e toshio no rio

Jabir said:


> @Estegosaurio
> Don't be mad at the "gringo" word. In Brazil, we use it with everyone who is not Brazilian, wheter they are white, black, evil or good.
> 
> Anyway, what I said in my last post was directed to mglenadel, not to you.


Eu acho bizarro chamar portugueses e hispano-sul-americanos de gringos, mas, pretty much.


----------



## makoto e toshio no rio

Jabir said:


> Eu desconcordo com você, mg. Tenho por mim que "você não é feia" pode assumir ambos os significados, tanto o que você quis inferir quanto o que é da parte do nosso amigo gringo, dependendo aí exclusivamente do tom e do contexto no qual se afirma tal coisa.


Ser chamado de "não-feio" por uma pessoa do sexo oposto costuma ser geralmente tomado como uma derrota no meu convívio quando você é heterossexual.

Acho que isso que disse é verdade para completos estranhos, mas não para alguém com o qual você seja amigo, especialmente se bem próximo. 

Na minha experiência, quero dizer.


----------



## Estegosaurio

mglenadel said:


> Oh, I forgot to add: don't use negative ("you're not ugly"), because it would mean you find the person at least a bit ugly. Go with the affirmative: "But you're pretty!" ("Ah, mas você é bonito(a)/lindo(a)").



Thank you, but that was not the topic of my thread, nor was my question. I was asking how to say "whatever" in that context.


----------



## Estegosaurio

makoto e toshio no rio said:


> Ser chamado de "não-feio" por uma pessoa do sexo oposto costuma ser geralmente tomado como uma derrota no meu convívio quando você é heterossexual.
> 
> Acho que isso que disse é verdade para completos estranhos, mas não para alguém com o qual você seja amigo, especialmente se bem próximo.
> 
> Na minha experiência, quero dizer.



Obrigado, mas isso não foi o tema da minha linha, nem foi a minha pergunta. Eu estava perguntando como dizer "Whatever!" nesse contexto.


----------



## Archimec

Pelo menos em PE poderia ser "Tanto faz!..."
Outras expressões semelhantes em PE:
"Quero lá saber!...", "Igual ao litro!...", "Tanto se me dá como se me deu!..."


----------

